# Hoff Woods Park/Westerville????



## phil_sanguinetti (Jan 6, 2006)

Anyone ever fished in the little pond in the park? I am taking 4 kids (14, 10, 8, 6) and it looks like it will be easy for me to manage the kids- no trees to get stuck in and shallow enough so I won't have to swim to pull someone out  . 

Do they have bluegills or something easy for kids to catch in there? Are there any other good spots to take kids out for a lot of fish? Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Sharon Woods metro park right at Cleveland ave. & Shrock rd. in Westerville. :F


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

Hoff park is a great place to take kids for fast action on the gills. They won't catch anyting big, but they will catch fish. Bobber and small hook with chunks of night crawlers. I take my nephews there every year on the 4 th of July.


----------



## basscheeks (May 15, 2006)

I didn't think you were allowed to fish the one in Sharon Woods. Hoof Woods holds tons of gills, and I've hooked quite a few largemouths in there too. Nothing huge, but last year, I got a bass on 4 straight casts. That's a good day for me.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Kids only at Sharon woods....


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Where is this Hoff park located?


----------



## Superintendent (Nov 17, 2005)

I fish Hoff a lot with my son. He can catch bass on topwater or minnow under a bobber. 14" is the biggest we caught and that is about right for the age of the pond. There are a lot of bluegill so the kids will have a ball. The Parks department sends out an annual book in the weekly paper and you can fish in any of the ponds the city controls. It says that you don't need a license, but I am not sure that is accurate. There are crappie in there too, but they were brought from somewhere else. Not stocked by the city.


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

Gee, I wonder where the Crappie and bass came from?


----------



## phil_sanguinetti (Jan 6, 2006)

Hoff Woods is in Westerville on McCorkle Blvd between County Line and Maxtown.

Thanks for the replies all. If they have a lot of fish- that's perfect. Small doesn't matter as long as the action is good.


----------



## basscheeks (May 15, 2006)

superintendent---

In the book that is sent in the local newspaper, what other bodies of water are maintained by the city? I guess Hoff and the soon to be renovated Otterbein Lake are the only ones I am aware of. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Superintendent (Nov 17, 2005)

The couple by the Everal (?) barn at the corner of State and Clevland. The one in front of the Rec Center should be included, but I have never seen anybody fish it. I don't know if there are any others.


----------

